# '04$



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

Jon, I saw a post where a 325cic sticker was listed on the side of the Detroit show car.... based on your experience with model changes, when would you expect the 2004 330 coupe and convertible prices to come out?


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

Here is the pricing of the 330ci that someone snapped at the NAIAS.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

so that's a $700 increase.


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

That's what it looks like - a $700 price increase. And then a $100 price increase for the Bi-Xenon Adaptive headlights with auto-leveling.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

of course, that is the retail increase, not the invoice increase


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

jrubens said:


> *Jon, I saw a post where a 325cic sticker was listed on the side of the Detroit show car.... based on your experience with model changes, when would you expect the 2004 330 coupe and convertible prices to come out? *


I expect to receive complete ordering guides and pricing within 30-45 days...


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

*Sport Package is cheaper*

Only $600. That's soooo cheap. It's practically a gimme.


----------



## mullhaupt (Oct 31, 2002)

same horsepower though


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Sport Package is cheaper*



shabbaman said:


> *Only $600. That's soooo cheap. It's practically a gimme. *


You are aware that the sports package has always been $600 on the 330Ci. The suspension is standard on coupes.


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

Based on prices posted at the North American International Auto Show, the ONLY difference in MSRP pricing is in the base price with destination of +700 compared to 2003 and also +100 on the Bi-Xenon headlights (but they now include adaptive headlights). All other options are the same pricing. The sport package has always been $600 and was not changed.

Hopefully the prices that were posted at the NAIAS are the prices that BMW officially releases in the next few weeks. $800 increase (since I'm getting Bi-Xenon's) is doable for me. But has anyone noticed that the BMW 3-series is about $5k more than competing cars (Audi A4's, Infinity G35 Coupe, Mercedes C320, ...). With a 2004 330ci, Bi-Xenon, Nav, Sport, Premium, and Cold Weather packages, I'm looking at a MSRP of 43,795.

Now question to all of you... Those that are doing ED, has anyone gotten confirmation on a 2004 330ci from BMW? About a week or two ago, my dealer put in an order to BMW for my 2004 330ci for delivery on June 21. However, I have not received any information back from him on whether it was accepted or whether he got a production number for me.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

I have just started the ED process. One dealer didn't want to contemplate a deal because the new prices were not out yet. The other dealer that I have heard from (I sent to many using the Rizzo method) accepted my offer, which included a provision that the deal was based on invoice price and would change accordingly. I have not contacted that dealer yet regarding the 2004 issue, but I'm not worried about it. Everything seems to indicate that April is the magic date.


----------

